# I'm new here



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Ya Im new here, been on a few differnt sites. I love to build props and I do have a problem with garage sales and swap meets,...........I go all the time. I hope to posts some of my builds and I do take alot of other Ideas that people do and try to improve on them. Hope to talk to some of you In the near future.
rottincorps:eekin:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, make yourself at home and let me be the first to say we love pics


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yes welcome. And to repeat, we do love pictures!!! that way we can steal-I mean borrow-Your ideas.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay awhile


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, You will love it here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi RC, You may be new here, but I'm old anywhere, lol. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you found your way here...


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome !! You came to the right place for tons of ideas.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

howdy RC! This is a great place for ideas to borrow...you won't find a friendlier bunch of people to steal from. Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome RC ..we would love to see what you have done and what you are planning for this yr...


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome RC glad to have some more brrrrains to pick over


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

"Borrowing" and improving on each other's ideas is what we do here. It's great to have people help you improve on their ideas. The best part is that we can help you learn from our mistakes. Welcome home.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We love to see any twists on existing props, better, easier, stronger.....
Pics Please and welcome to the best little haunt forum in ...well you know!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello there!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome RC... be careful, I think I caught something in here.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome R C


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

Lots of talent here. 

You will like it.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard! There's no turning back now.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Rot....welcome to the group...hope you have some cool props to share with us...we may take your ideas and improve on them as well


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello rottincorps and welcome to HauntForum!  I'm looking forward to seeing some of your builds. *


----------

